# Australian Herpetological Society Special Presentation 6th Nov in Sydney



## spongebob (Oct 14, 2015)

The AHS is excited to announce a special evening presentation by David Williams at the Ryde Eastwood Leagues Club on Friday the 6th November. David will be providing three talks:

Taipan Antivenom Clinical Trials
Herping in PNG
Snake Venom Anaphylaxis 

David is a Medical Research Scientist with the Australian Venom Research Unit, Melbourne University. For many years his work has been based in Papua New Guinea where the risk of death from snake bite is the highest in the world. A major focus of his work has been on developing cost effective and accessible anti-venom to the rural population of PNG. 

This event is in some ways a follow up to David's last presentation to the AHS back in September 2011. Who cannot forget those astounding photos of the various Papuan death adders! In order to cover venue costs seats are:

$10 members
$25 non members

The venue is the Ryde Eastwood Leagues Club. David's presentation starts at 7.30pm and goes on until late. Participants are encouraged to gather in the bistro and lounge areas from 6.00pm.

Non allocated seats can be reserved in advance by direct deposit into the AHS account:

Australian Herpetological Society
BSB 012-315
Account 2262-82629

Please use the reference format, DWT Your name Number to be reserved, for example DWTJBloggs2

Please feel free to share throughout the herping community. In addition to David's presentation there will be raffles and auctions to fund raise towards the important work being undertaken in PNG. This evening is not an event to be missed.

- - - Updated - - -

There is information about David's work on this site

http://www.snakebiteinitiative.org


----------



## spongebob (Oct 30, 2015)

Just a week away now. The AHS has books donated by Andrew Isles and there will be fantastically designed t shirts from Rebecca Koller in the raffles and auctions, and possibly for sale. 

So you get a great evening of talks, and chance to catch up with other herpers over some great Asian and Australian inspired food in the bistro, or a drink in the bar, and a chance to get some Christmas stocking fillers.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 3, 2015)

For those unfamiliar with the AHS here's a link to their website 

http://www.ahs.org.au

Of course those who are members get all sorts of benefits including the cheaper entrance price.


----------

